# Very good episode on Obesity



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 28, 2010)

No matter what you feel about John Stossel, he gave a very favorable episode to obesity and the myths surrounding it. 

http://www.hulu.com/watch/126807/stossel-thu-jan-28-2010#s-p1-sa-i0


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

All one has to be able to do is to be able to "stomach"
Mimi Roth. If she doesn't make you sick, then
the John Stossel episode on obesity is great. I am a
strong advocate of free-will and find myself highly 
alarmed at socialized medicine and the "justification"
it will give our government to control our health and
eating habits.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think this is a good episode on obesity...I think it's a guy making sarcastic comments in an attempt to make obesity seem as though it's no big deal.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 28, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I don't think this is a good episode on obesity...I think it's a guy making sarcastic comments in an attempt to make obesity seem as though it's no big deal.




what do you mean? He [Stossel] genuinely believes that the obesity epidemic is a myth.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 28, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> what do you mean? He [Stossel] genuinely believes that the obesity epidemic is a myth.



Obviously, he genuinely believes that it's a myth, but I mean what I said. He's literally just sitting there making sarcastic comments. You think it's great, I don't. Will this be another thread in which no one is allowed to have an unpopular opinion?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 28, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Obviously, he genuinely believes that it's a myth, but I mean what I said. He's literally just sitting there making sarcastic comments. You think it's great, I don't. Will this be another thread in which no one is allowed to have an unpopular opinion?



:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 28, 2010)

stldpn said:


> :doh::doh::doh:



I rest my case...

*taps out*


----------



## stldpn (Jun 28, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I rest my case...
> 
> *taps out*



welcome to dimensions 

http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventions/ducttape.htm


----------



## Carl1h (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, this is a good place to link things like that episode, so people can see what otherwise might not come to their attention.

That being said, I personally found that show annoying. Stossel's voice annoyed me, his tone annoyed me. The guests annoyed me. The libertarian aspect annoyed me. Meme Roth's self-absorbed view of her grandmother annoyed me. The way the subject was discussed annoyed me.

Other people's opinions vary.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm glad to see you bring this to the BHM/FFA board. There was a long debate on the main board about a similar program that aired on Nightline that included Meme Roth (aka White Goodman).. Personally, I don't think we should be attacking companies or telling people what to eat when the FDA is the one who approved the shit in the first place. I think we should police the FDA not the general public. I really don't give a rats bumbum whats in fake overly processed food. I do care that we won't have any sea life, organic food cost more than "regular food", and hormone free meat products cost more then the "regular" meat products. I guess I like to have my organic, hormone free cake and eat it too but I don't want to pay twice as much for it. As far as Stossel is concerned, I think he should lose the handle bar above his lip because he looks like a old school porn star.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 30, 2010)

Interesting feedback. Figured a site that promotes Fat Acceptance would generally be receptive to a program which actually sides with their viewpoint that the Obesity Epidemic is a myth.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jun 30, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Will this be another thread in which no one is allowed to have an unpopular opinion?



I took a long absence from these forums for that very reason. 

Have to be forever cautious when speaking your mind here.


----------



## Carl1h (Jul 1, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Interesting feedback. Figured a site that promotes Fat Acceptance would generally be receptive to a program which actually sides with their viewpoint that the Obesity Epidemic is a myth.



This is totally the right place to link that program. For my part, I was annoyed by it, but that doesn't mean anything else. Basically, it's my opinion and my opinion doesn't mean anything in the larger picture.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 1, 2010)

fatkid420 said:


> I took a long absence from these forums for that very reason.
> 
> Have to be forever cautious when speaking your mind here.




lol have a martyr complex more, why don't ya. I mean, it's not exactly the gestapo around here. In fact, anything that borders on a personal attack will get mod attention. I don't know what exactly you mean that you have to be cautious, as if there is some mythical beast that will eat you alive.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 1, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Obviously, he genuinely believes that it's a myth, but I mean what I said. He's literally just sitting there making sarcastic comments. You think it's great, I don't. Will this be another thread in which no one is allowed to have an unpopular opinion?




Jen, you know I like you, but having an "unpopular opinion" and one that is misleading are two different things. He [Stossel] genuinely believes that the obesity myth peddled by the mainstream media is complete rubbish and just another scare tactic. His manner of question may come off as sarcastic but if you watch the episode in its entirety, I think you will come away feeling good as a person of fat acceptance. It's refreshing to see a show that has this point of view as opposed than all the other stuff we normally see. 

I disagree with Stossel on a lot of things, but he was right on with this episode. And, as a fat person, it made me feel especially good to see a positive portrayal. 

Example: One segment dealt with the inaccurate nature of BMI as a basic measurement of one's physical health. They pretty go on to say that it is lazy and completely false insofar as being able to measure one's fitness level. He cites the fact that Arnold Schwarzenegger would be considered obese by BMI standards.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> lol have a martyr complex more, why don't ya. I mean, it's not exactly the gestapo around here. In fact, anything that borders on a personal attack will get mod attention. I don't know what exactly you mean that you have to be cautious, as if there is some mythical beast that will eat you alive.



i made the mistake in the past on this site thinking there was a point in arguing points which oppose others ideas or logic, anything relating to the positives of weight loss posted on this site will land anyone in hot water and instantly making enemies. i simply shared my life experiences dealing with trying to loose weight without weight loss surgery and i caught tons of flak for it.

for a place which is supposed to accept, there is very much a mob mentality which is present.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 1, 2010)

fatkid420 said:


> Have to be forever cautious when speaking your mind here.





TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I don't know what exactly you mean that you have to be cautious, as if there is some mythical beast that will eat you alive.



IDK....


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 1, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Jen, you know I like you, but having an "unpopular opinion" and one that is misleading are two different things. He [Stossel] genuinely believes that the obesity myth peddled by the mainstream media is complete rubbish and just another scare tactic. His manner of question may come off as sarcastic but if you watch the episode in its entirety, I think you will come away feeling good as a person of fat acceptance. It's refreshing to see a show that has this point of view as opposed than all the other stuff we normally see.
> 
> I disagree with Stossel on a lot of things, but he was right on with this episode. And, as a fat person, it made me feel especially good to see a positive portrayal.
> 
> Example: One segment dealt with the inaccurate nature of BMI as a basic measurement of one's physical health. They pretty go on to say that it is lazy and completely false insofar as being able to measure one's fitness level. He cites the fact that Arnold Schwarzenegger would be considered obese by BMI standards.



I'm sorry that I came off as rude...I certainly didn't mean to. I did watch the entire video, or I wouldn't have even commented. I just didn't like the way it was presented. My point about having an unpopular opinion is more that....I don't think that the obesity problem is a myth. 

Do I think that it's an "epidemic?" No. Do I think that BMI is a superb way to decide if someone is obese? No. 

I guess my point is, I'd like to see an accurate portrayal of obesity rather than the extreme. There are 3 sides to every story, you know? Yours, mine, and the truth. Stossel presented his side which says there is absolutely no truth to the obesity problem and that being obese is completely healthy. Then you have the other side of things...obesity is an epidemic! We need to police what people are eating! We need to outlaw trans fat, etc....blah, blah, blah. There is a middle ground somewhere and I'm waiting for someone to find it and bring it to light.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 1, 2010)

I think it was far too comical to be a legitimate dialogue on obesity. I'd like a serious discussion, not just the host poking fun at the absurdity of the food police and Meme Roth.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 1, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I think it was far too comical to be a legitimate dialogue on obesity. I'd like a serious discussion, not just the host poking fun at the absurdity of the food police and Meme Roth.



This......


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 1, 2010)

IF this episode of the show was about the obesity epidemic myth, I didn't see it. I thought all the guests expressed themselves well and had very good points of view, but it seemed that the show was more about freedom from government intervention than dispelling any type of myth. I think that Mr. Stossel should have had 2 health officials on the show to provide medical opinion to give the show some real teeth.
A program about personal freedom? Yes!
A program denying or confirming an obesity epidemic? No.
A program about fat acceptance? No.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 3, 2010)

Just a reminder:

I'm one of those dirty people you Americans know as "Foreingers" or "Aliens" and I can't watch Hulu. Please keep people like me in mind when posting links.

Thanks :bow: (I liked the older bowing smiley)


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is a youtube  clip.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd love to hate-fuck Meme Roth


----------

